# Milwaukee M12 Rotary Tool



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the review Pat. Do you mind sharing the brand of the rotary tool that outlived the Milwaukee?


----------



## PatrickB (Apr 30, 2010)

Mark,
Hello again…sure, it is a hmmmm brain fart….starts with a D….Dremel, that's it, it's a Dremel.
Pat


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I was looking into one of these as I already have a bunch of the 12v batteries. All the comparative reviews I've read seem to put it among the middle of the pack. I think I'll just look into something else. Thanks again.


----------



## Ross001 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Patrick,

We would like to help resolve the issue you had with your tool. Could you please send us an email? Social Media @ MilwaukeeTool. com

Thanks!

Milwaukee Tool


----------

